# WA-HANDLES: Octagon vs D-handles



## DitmasPork (Oct 6, 2013)

All of the knives I own have western handles, I'm now considering getting my first wa-handled chefs knife.

My question is wanting to know if there is a general preference for D-handles or octagon handles, and why?

What is it that sways preference, is it ergonomics, aesthetics, tradition?

Are there any ergonomic advantages of one over the other?

Regarding wa-handle design, should it be tapered or straight?

Not knowing the history of Japanese knife making developmentsare octagon handles an older design than D-handles?

Would love to hear some opinions!


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 6, 2013)

Hold them both and see which one you like better. Aesthetics are nice, but your grip is paramount.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 6, 2013)

If you have lefties family members that might use the knife you should not go D-shaped as it is not an ambidextrous handle.
My personal preference goes to octagonal one, aesthetic and comfort base.
Also there is an oval WA handle.


----------



## pete84 (Oct 6, 2013)

D handles are right or left biased depending on how it is installed. Oval and octogon handles are more ambidextrous. Octogon handles are usually a little more expensive, and found on nicer knives. Most consider it an "upgrade".

I find octogon and oval handles more comfortable for knives like petty or deba, ones used in more than 1 direction. D handles are equally as comfortable for gyuto or yanagi, as these tend to be used in one direction (ie up and down on board or draw slicing). However, I will always prefer the octogon shape when given a choice.

The details of your handles should suit you, as said before try them both out and see what you like and what you find comfy.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 6, 2013)

Octagon or D, both need a taper, but the best handles I've used are the D handles from Mario (RRLOVER) and Marko, both of which are perfectly sized at the point where you pinch.

Rick


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 6, 2013)

I find D handles comfortable


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 6, 2013)

I have short fingers and haven't found a D handle I can use. My pinkie and ring finger bend before the "point" of the D is reached, so my fingers can only bend at the last joint and I can't get a comfortable grip on the knife. I have a similar problem with octagon handles if the side of the handle that is parallel to the blade is too tall--I can't reach an edge with my last 2 fingers to hold the knife securely.

If you're a member of the stumpy fingers club you might want to see if you can try some different handles and make sure they fit your hand.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 6, 2013)

pete84 said:


> D handles are right or left biased depending on how it is installed. Oval and octogon handles are more ambidextrous. Octogon handles are usually a little more expensive, and found on nicer knives. Most consider it an "upgrade".
> 
> I find octogon and oval handles more comfortable for knives like petty or deba, ones used in more than 1 direction. D handles are equally as comfortable for gyuto or yanagi, as these tend to be used in one direction (ie up and down on board or draw slicing). However, I will always prefer the octogon shape when given a choice.
> 
> The details of your handles should suit you, as said before try them both out and see what you like and what you find comfy.



I think I just gotta get out and try some different ones to see which I click with. Being a lefty, I suppose it's more difficult to find a lefty d-handle unless it's a custom order.


----------



## panda (Oct 6, 2013)

can't stand d handles, slightly tapered tall octagon all the way.


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 6, 2013)

panda said:


> can't stand d handles, slightly tapered tall octagon all the way.



+1

Took the words right out of my mouth. The DT octagon on the ITK knives is the best I've used.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> I have short fingers and haven't found a D handle I can use. My pinkie and ring finger bend before the "point" of the D is reached, so my fingers can only bend at the last joint and I can't get a comfortable grip on the knife. I have a similar problem with octagon handles if the side of the handle that is parallel to the blade is too tall--I can't reach an edge with my last 2 fingers to hold the knife securely.
> 
> If you're a member of the stumpy fingers club you might want to see if you can try some different handles and make sure they fit your hand.



What shape works better with toes?:whistling:


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 7, 2013)

i'm a lefty and for some reason d handles mounted for righties aren't much a problem for me. i dunno, maybe i'm just one of a few lefties that don't get bothered much by asymmetry (not extreme asymmetry mind you!) and d handles.


----------



## ryann (Oct 7, 2013)

As someone not knowing "any better", D-handles are comfortable


----------



## Chutotoro (Oct 7, 2013)

I liked the d-handle that was on a masamoto ks-series suji, and the standard one maxim installed on a shigefusa. I have a fancy upgraded octagonal ebony on my konosuke, but i dont like that as much tbh. Its too big and heavy in some way, and even though it looks a lot better, i still like to work with the narrower, lighter and more nimble d-handles alot more. I havent even tested the fancy custom d-handles that some of the makers here install, but they seem to be really nice.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 8, 2013)

I haven't found a d handle that I really like yet. The best was on my zensho nakiri but even thy one got replaced with an octagon whithin a month. I just don't like the way the d protrudes into my hand.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 8, 2013)

I use two knives with right-handed d handles, and the rest of what I'm using lately is westerns. A handle is not noticeable when it's done properly (Marko, DT, Pierre, Butch, etc). But when one is uncomfortable, you sure do notice it. I dunno, I'm not a handle guy, I guess, so I'll take any as long as they feel right. The strangest thing I've noticed is that bigger handles feel better to me, in general, even when they seem "too big" at first glance.


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 8, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I use two knives with right-handed d handles, and the rest of what I'm using lately is westerns. A handle is not noticeable when it's done properly (Marko, DT, Pierre, Butch, etc). But when one is uncomfortable, you sure do notice it. I dunno, I'm not a handle guy, I guess, so I'll take any as long as they feel right. The strangest thing I've noticed is that bigger handles feel better to me, in general, even when they seem "too big" at first glance.



Many years ago when I first started cooking, a knife was a knifeit was either sharp or dull, steel was either carbon or stainless. Only a few years ago when I first discovered Japanese knives, I began to really pay attention to differences in blade shape, steel, weight, etc.

With handles it's the same process of discovery for me, especially with Japanese handles since I don't own any. With my western handled knives I also prefer heftier handles, like on my Masamoto HC and Masahiro Suji. Much to consider, D vs Octagon, how much taper, weight, material. Would love to, but have never had the pleasure of holding a Marko, DT, Pierre, Butch!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm really a fan of Wa handles with a tapered knotch on the right side of the handle (i'm righty). The handles on my WS Kramer Meiji feel very natural and roomy but with great balance and confident hand feel. I call it the Kramer knotch but he probably borrowed that from another knife maker.




Pensacola Tiger said:


> Octagon or D, both need a taper, but the best handles I've used are the D handles from Mario (RRLOVER) and Marko, both of which are perfectly sized at the point where you pinch.
> 
> Rick


----------



## CPD (Oct 8, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Hold them both and see which one you like better. Aesthetics are nice, but your grip is paramount.



+1 .... Handle type seems so particular to personal grip preferences/style...

I personally prefer D handles when they're well made. I like the way they fit the hand and the ridge line gives me a feeling of extra control. .... that said, though, if I were buying a knife sight unseen where I couldn't hold it first, I'd go with an octagon. I'd rather have any Octagon than a bad D handle (and many I've tried were bad) ....but a great D handle trumps all.


----------



## Roubo (Oct 12, 2013)

I find that the size of the handle is more important than the shape. Some knives, such as yanagis and sujihikis, feel better to me with slimmer handles, while gyutos feel better with thicker handles. Having said that, I prefer octagons over both d-handles and ovals.


----------

